
Massive Peace March in London by Muslims.  Media Reaction:  Zero - fapi1974
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/hundreds-muslims-marching-against-terrorism-6977099
======
cup
Theres a narrative. Pushed by the government and supported by the media. If an
event doesn't fit within that frame then it won't be picked up.

